
Ask HN: Where do you go for freelancers? - qetuo13579
I’ve been asked to find an embedded software engineer for a short (4-6 weeks) project. Trying to weigh up getting a contractor through a recruitment agency to work in the office vs finding someone who can do the work remotely. Any good experiences with remote freelancers out there?
======
tyhoff
Feel free to email me at tyler at Memfault dot com.

We have a list of contractors we’ve enjoyed working with. I can try to help
pair you up based on the project description.

------
brudgers
Linkedin might work.

------
nedzadk
upstack.co

